# NOC - Travel



## themash (Jun 15, 2011)

Once on a residence visa do you need an NOC to travel, just had a panic as flying out to USA tonight and just thought there is a distinct possibility something like That may be required?? I'm only going for a week with work!


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

themash said:


> Once on a residence visa do you need an NOC to travel, just had a panic as flying out to USA tonight and just thought there is a distinct possibility something like That may be required?? I'm only going for a week with work!


Assuming you are in the 'professional' category (as opposed to (eg) construction worker or maid), then no need for NOC to travel.

teuchter


----------



## themash (Jun 15, 2011)

Excellent, thanks!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Isnt exactly true. Some other categories that are considered professional have to have NOC's. If the person has this thought, maybe he is in one of these job roles where a NOC is required. Really has nothing to do with the type of position, but who the visa is sponsored through. If you fall under this category, think you would know though. Seeing as the OP said 'distinct possibility', maybe that person is in that line of government work.


----------



## themash (Jun 15, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Isnt exactly true. Some other categories that are considered professional have to have NOC's. If the person has this thought, maybe he is in one of these job roles where a NOC is required. Really has nothing to do with the type of position, but who the visa is sponsored through. If you fall under this category, think you would know though. Seeing as the OP said 'distinct possibility', maybe that person is in that line of government work.


I manage a branch of a UK company that we have just opened in last couple of months in a Free Zone, only just processed my own visa and got residency this week.

I could just write up a NOC for myself and pop into the office to stamp it etc, just in case as it sounds like it might be one of these things in UAE that depends on what immigration officer you are talking that determines the rules of the day? 
I processed my visa as a Sales Exec though as I didnt need documents attested and was not overly concerned with residency title. (that may come back to bite me!)


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Isnt exactly true. Some other categories that are considered professional have to have NOC's. If the person has this thought, maybe he is in one of these job roles where a NOC is required. Really has nothing to do with the type of position, but who the visa is sponsored through. If you fall under this category, think you would know though. Seeing as the OP said 'distinct possibility', maybe that person is in that line of government work.


The divisional director at the DNRD who explained it to me said that (generally speaking) manual/unskilled categories and 'lower class' (his term, not mine) professional categories (generally not requiring a degree) are the types that may require an NOC. Naturally, there is no information on the DNRD website 

(I also know of people from Dubai being refused visas for other GCC countries (Kuwait; KSA; Qatar) because their Dubai residence visa was too 'low class'.)

teuchter


----------



## themash (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks Teuchter, think you have just confirmed that I need to drag myself away from my lazy Friday and go into office to do a NOC just in case, then consider getting docs attested and changing job title.

One other question, I've looked on dnrd site but also can't find info there, is there a maximum amount of time I can be out country before residence visa is automatically cancelled? I heard from someone it was 3 months but struggling to find confirmation of that!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

themash said:


> Thanks Teuchter, think you have just confirmed that I need to drag myself away from my lazy Friday and go into office to do a NOC just in case, then consider getting docs attested and changing job title.
> 
> One other question, I've looked on dnrd site but also can't find info there, is there a maximum amount of time I can be out country before residence visa is automatically cancelled? I heard from someone it was 3 months but struggling to find confirmation of that!


Its 6 months


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

teuchter said:


> The divisional director at the DNRD who explained it to me said that (generally speaking) manual/unskilled categories and 'lower class' (his term, not mine) professional categories (generally not requiring a degree) are the types that may require an NOC. Naturally, there is no information on the DNRD website
> 
> (I also know of people from Dubai being refused visas for other GCC countries (Kuwait; KSA; Qatar) because their Dubai residence visa was too 'low class'.)
> 
> teuchter


This is interesting as I have been on a "Sales Rep" visa since 2002 and have not experienced problems and never had been asked for a travel NOC (although this doesn't mean I may not be asked for one).

It is also interesting that our MD was refused a Saudi Visa once when they were going through one of their refusnik periods whereas my low class one didn't have a problem at that time.

Confused? You will be.


----------

